# Any body see something like this?



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks to be a safety device of some sort. how far under the hv lines is it? how long have the hv lines be in place?


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

looks like a cott....who wants to nap?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Is it just my lying eyes or are the two conductors on the upper left actually crossing over each other?

Whole setup looks goofy.

-John


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

pjg said:


> It looks to be a safety device of some sort. how far under the hv lines is it? how long have the hv lines be in place?


That's the only thing I can think of but why??


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Julius793 said:


> That's the only thing I can think of but why??


 
what is under the conductors?


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

pjg said:


> what is under the conductors?


Three phase conductors- this weird grounded/grounding net and then the road.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like they were pulling new conductors and didn't want to drop them on the road.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like John is correct, protecting the traffic


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

We have those setups in places. Don't want HV lines on the steel of the rr tracks. It'll blow up and we don't want that. We got ROW over POCO


----------

